# Six Months Alcohol Free



## heavyrain11 (Jun 14, 2011)

I've made this intention before but I'm now more serious and motivated than ever. I cannot continue to let myself spiral any deeper into SA and depression. I have to start doing things to increase my confidence or I don't know where I'm going to end up.

For anyone interested I've made a blog to chart my progress - http://sixmonthsalcoholfree.blogspot.co.uk/

Wish me luck


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I'm really impressed! Soon you'll start identifying internally as a non drinker and get even healthier! Good job!


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Good luck,I am at 17 months now.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Best of luck mate! 
I really respect you for it, I'll definitly check out your blog!


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm going on thirteen years. When I was drinking I was more social. I had girlfriends. I had friends. But I couldn't imagine doing for the last thirteen years what I was doing when I was drinking every weekend. So I guess it's been a mixed bag for me, but overall, I'm probably better off.


----------



## Thix (Jul 14, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## heavyrain11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks. I appreciate the support


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Congrats man! I'm at 7 weeks myself. :boogie


----------



## Sleeper92 (Oct 3, 2010)

i was sober for months then i got wasted for new years....


----------



## SVIIC (Apr 15, 2005)

Sleeper92 said:


> i was sober for months then i got wasted for new years....


I drank every night for about 10 days during Xmas. Was an interesting change, but now I'm gonna without alcohol for the whole of January .

Or so I claim :b.

But no, I oughta manage it fine. It'll be an experience, and drinking will be fun again.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

good luck bro!

ive been about 5 months free of drugs myself, just started to cut back on alcohol too [only having it on some weekends now]. alcohol its probably going to be the hardest since its so easily available.

good luck!


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

I was on 6 beer a night during the week, 12 on fridays for about 4 years. It was a way of coping with stress and It was pretty much routine until my last binge (two pints, 12 bottles and a bottle of wine). I then proceeded to spend the next two days hung over and then I quit cold turkey. I didn't like what I was becoming and even though unintentional, I didn't want to continue emotionally hurting those around me.

The first two weeks were the hardest; after that it's just keeping occupied with hobbies or whatnot. It gets easier, but the temptation will always be there.

...or drinking coffee...lots and lots of coffee! :hyper


Keep on.


----------



## SVIIC (Apr 15, 2005)

Don't think I'd ever be into such regular boozing. I just usually get sick of it too quickly. Even drinking say... Friday, Saturday, then Tuesday or something tends to feel like too often to me. I need some time in between drinks to properly enjoy it. Start feeling a bit off if I'm drinking every 2 or 3 days or something, even just in the short term. It's never really appealed to me as a means of even medium-term stress relief/avoidance either. Was great sometimes though when I felt terrible after coming home from college or somewhere and had a few beers. The first 1 or 2 are great when you feel that way. Unfortunately, things are a lot more monotonous for me now without a job...

I sometimes get a very enjoyable kind of hangover for some reason too. In fact, I might have noticed a connection between drinking after not drinking for a while and feeling a clear-headed, calm feeling the next day. Haven't got that much lately though. Sleep is probably a major factor but doesn't seem to be the only one.

Anyone else get like that? Not sure if I mentioned such a thing in another topic, but if I did I don't remember at least seeing anyone. My anxiety is really low and things don't give me stress even if I think about problems. I feel more "constructive" somehow. Like where I'd normally think of doing something and feel an instant wall of anxiety... there's nothing. Too bad it doesn't last...


----------



## BladeRunnerB26354 (Apr 12, 2012)

As someone who stopped drinking 6 years ago, and a recovering alcoholic, how do you guys answer questions about "why don't you drink?"

I've always found this tricky -

If colleagues ask you - you have to be careful and not give away anything which might identify you as an alcoholic - it could hurt your career in the company.

If acquaintances and not so close friends ask - it's about keeping a "decent" reputation, especially if you consider potential girlfriends may well be put off by the label alcoholic.

Only my very closest family (and you guys ) know I'm an alcoholic.

For colleagues as they generally perceive me as a very organised fastidious person, my answer is "I found as I got older even a couple of beers left me cloudy headed the next day, and I like to be on the ball and sharp at work, and I was never into drinking really anyway, so I stopped ages ago"

For friends in the past I could be more jokey with and less concerned with reputation, I'd say "a while back I realised 'popping out for one' meant popping out for one night, rather than one beer ... and usually waking up in some strange girls bed with a killer headache. So I decided to pull my socks up and knock it on the head".

^ That answer usually gets a laugh and defuses the question


----------



## heavyrain11 (Jun 14, 2011)

BladeRunnerB26354 said:


> As someone who stopped drinking 6 years ago, and a recovering alcoholic, how do you guys answer questions about "why don't you drink?"
> 
> I've always found this tricky -
> 
> ...


I'd just say either you've never drank or you tried it once and didn't like it. You don't have to necessarily imply your an alcoholic.


----------



## heavyrain11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Small update -

Today is my 9th day. I'm still at the stage where my brain isn't letting me fully commit to the idea of not drinking forever but it's great that I've not felt any moments of weakness yet. Reading Jason Vale's book has helped me tremendously also. 

My intention is to try to keep doing things to improve my life in other areas so I'll have less reasons to be tempted to drink as time goes on.


----------



## SVIIC (Apr 15, 2005)

I'm on day 11... it's nice when you get to that stage where you kind of half forget what drinking is really like, ya know? It's not as fresh in your mind.

Then I think about drinking sometimes... and it seems like a new and exciting thing and like it might be fun again.

FEBRUARY 1ST GET.


----------

